
2017 Was the Year I Learned About My White Privilege - smacktoward
http://foreignpolicy.com/2017/12/27/2017-was-the-year-i-learned-about-my-white-privilege/
======
IanDrake
His entire premise is built off the following lie:

“Not all the victims of police misconduct are minorities — witness a blonde
Australian woman shot to death by a Minneapolis police officer after she
called 911, or an unarmed white man shot to death by a Mesa, Arizona, officer
while crawling down a hotel hallway — but a disproportionate share are.”

There is nothing out of proportion. There are only people who are willing to
twist statistics to their needs.

No one disagrees with the raw numbers. Relative to the percent of the black
population, more blacks are killed by police.

The problem is that we’re comparing the wrong thing, as we can easily see by
looking at the statistics by gender. Men are very, very, very
disproportionately killed by police when compared to women if we use raw
population numbers.

So are police slightly racist and very anti-men or would something else
explain why police killings and population rates don’t line up perfectly by
race and gender?

It turns out that the general population isn’t equally at risk to be killed by
a police officer, but violent criminals are. If you look at statistics of race
and gender reported by victims of violent crimes, you’ll see there is a nearly
perfect ratio of police killings by race and gender.

The whole “disproportionate” statistics that “prove” police racism is bogus.

